# What is a good brand of butter to look for to use for home baking?



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

And to add to that what would be a good butter fat percentage to look for?

I am doing this at home with out commercial contacts for food stuffs


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just about any brand from the supermarket will work.  There is a standard for butter and it should be 80% fat.  A high butterfat butter is about 82% fat.  You will, however, that variations in technique will have a greater effect on your finished product than the tiny variation in butterfat.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Best butter is what is called 93 Score  used to be Hotel Bar Brand was 93 . Don't know what it is now.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've never noticed that changing the brand of butter has any effect whatsoever on what I'm making. Certainly not when you're talking about supermarket stuff. Save yourself a few pennies and go with the store brand.

I'll also go out on a limb and say that the expensive imported butters that have been showing up, of late, appeal more to a snob factor than to any real difference in taste or performance.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

For what it's worth, ATK recommends Land o' Lakes butter.

In my experience if you are making something where butter is the star of the show (croissants, for example) the average supermarket product doesn't cut it. Something with a higher fat content is needed (I use Plugra). 

Cultured butters are a bad idea for baking - too tangy. Otherwise, as KYH says, go with the basic supermarket brand.


----------

